# plötzlich Fische im Teich



## löwenzahn (9. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde!

Zum Ersten: Ich bin hier ganz neu und habe gleich eine Frage. Vielleicht gibt es schon eine entsprechende Antwort im Forum, aber ich wähle mal den für mich einfahreren Weg, nämlich den, nicht das ganze Forum durchzulesen und doch eine entsprechende Antwort zu bekommen.

Also:

Ich habe seit ca. 10 Jahren so ein kleines Fertigbecken neben meiner Terasse im Boden eingelassen. Es sollte eigentlich nicht als Fischteich eingesetzt werden. Vor etlichen Jahren dann, entschloss ich mich aber doch für den Einsatz von ein paar Goldfischen.
Da das Becken nicht sehr tief ist, habe ich die Fische im Winter immer ins Haus geholt. Vorletzten Herbst beschloss ich, die Fische abzugeben und habe sie verschenkt. 
Im vergangenen Sommer waren also keine Fische im Teich.

Gestern bei Arbeiten im Garten in der Nähe des Teiches, sah ich plötzlich sich im Wasser etwas bewegen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen erkannte ich einen hellen Fisch, der als er mich sah, eilig davon schwamm und sich versteckte. Nachdem ich eine Weile gewartet hatte, kam er wieder zum Vorschein. Es handelt sich offensichtlich um einen __ Goldfisch. Er ist ca. 8 cm groß. Plötlich tauchte noch ein weiterer orangefarbener Fisch gleicher Größe auf.

Ich war nun doch reichlich verdutzt.

Wie kommen die Fische in meinen Teich?????

Kann es sein, dass irgendein Vogel z.B., der in einem anderen Teich gebadet hat Eier eingeschleppt hat als er in meinem Teich gebadet hat?

Ich bin sprachlos und gleichzeitig aber sehr erfreut über so ein "Naturwunder" wie ich es mal nennen will.

Freue mich über Antworten, die hoffentlich mein Laienwissen verbessern.

Liebe Grüße vom Löwenzahn


----------



## Flash (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Löwenzahn >> gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen ? <<

erst mal herzlich wilkommen bei den Teichheinis hier 

Zu deiner Frage des Naturwunders würde ich mal fresch behaupten das es sich eher um übersehene Brut deiner Altbestände als durch Vögel eingetragene handelt.
Meist sie die Jungfische sehr klein, so das sie oft übersehen werden.

So denn als Teichbesitzer der wieder Fische hat oder besser gesagt noch immer wilkommen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## löwenzahn (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Ja hallo Thomas natürlich gibts auch einen richtigen Namen *grins* und der ist Chiara.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hab natürlich auch schon dran gedacht, dass es sowas sein könnte. Aber ohne Futter und das Wasser hat bestimmt keine gute Qualität (sieht sehr trübe aus), aber Goldfische sind ja wohl sehr genügsam.

Ich hab ja so eigentlich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von Teichen und von Fischen schon gar nicht. Wunderte mich eh, dass die Fische "überlebt" haben.

Weil vorher, als ich noch Fische hatte, sich der Bestand niemals vermehrt hat, dachte ich schon die seien frigide ;-) 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Wie lange brauchen denn die um zu schlüpfen und dann so groß zu werden? 

Gruß, Chiara


----------



## Flash (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Chiara,

also die Brut braucht nur ein paar Tage zum Schlüpfen. Dann sind sie aber noch sehr klein ( ein paar mm). Um die von dir beschriebene Gr.=8cm zu erreichen würde ich sagen bei sehr guten Bedingungen ein paar Monate. Nur weil das Wasser Grün ist, muß das nicht heißen, das die Qualität schlecht ist. Da du keinen neuen Besatz ins Becken gesetzt hast, und ich mal nicht glauben, dass eine gute Fee am Werke war, muß der jetzige Besatz zwangsläufig von dir >> oder den Fichen, die du dereinst eingesetzt hast stammen. 
Wie schon anfangs beschrieben, werden die kleinen Fische oft übersehen, so dass du gar nicht weißt von wann sie wirklich sind. Wahrscheinlich aus den leztem Jahr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## löwenzahn (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Okay ... dann denk ich mal einfach es könnt so sein ... klingt ja auch echt plausiebel.

Vielen Dank Dir Thomas für die Hilfe 

Gruß, 

Chiara


----------



## pesciolina (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo,

hmmm, misch mich da als Anfänger mal ein  
Wenn die Fische "Nachwuchs" vom Vorjahr sind, der übersehen worden ist,
wie haben sie dann den Winter überlebt??? 
Chiara hat ja "nur" ein 300l Becken, das müßte dann doch rein theoretisch total durchgefroren sein im Winter, oder?
Ich habe ein 500l Teich (noch nicht fertig, noch im "Rohbau"),
und da wurde mir schon von Fischen dringend abgeraten... :? 

LG, Lina


----------



## Flash (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Lina

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich das gutheiße in einem solch kleinem Becken Fische zu halten.

Es ist nicht zwangsläufig so, das ein Becken, nur weil es nur 300l fasst im Winter durchfriert. Also kann es sein, das auch bei solch wiederen bedingugen Fische überwintern.

Deinen Wunsch nach Bewohnern im Wasser kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Auch kann man nicht pauschal sagen ein 500l Teich ist zu klein für die Fischhaltung.
Aber >> ja ich weiß jetzt kommt es wieder << Wenn man sich mal die Natur als Vorbild nimmt, dann kommen auf tausende lieter Wasser nur sehr wenige Fische. Diese wenigen werden dann normalerweise in Ihrer Pouplation durch Feinde in einem normalem Gleichgewicht gehalten.

So jetzt kommt der Angehende Teichbesitzer und stellt der Natur 500l zur Verfügung(.. na ja da darfst du dann 500g Fisch drin halten..) setzt Bewohner in diesen Teich, die sich normalerweise dort selbst nie angesiedelt hätten, sorgt natürlich durch Füttern und Beseitigung jeglicher Feindaktivitäten für reichlich Nachwuchs und wundert sich dann, das es seinen Bewohnern nicht sonderlich gut geht.
Es gibt hat ein paar Faustregeln, damit nicht alles schief geht, eine davon ist, auf 1000l Wasser dürfen max. 1kg Fisch ( ob nun am Stück oder durch die Masse der Tiere) 
Eine weitere wäre, je größer die Wassermenge desto stabieler die Wasserqualität. usw.usw

Das soll nicht heißen, dass du in einem 500l Becken keine Tiere halten darfst, nur machen da Fische sinn ? Wenn du gerne Fische möchtest mach dir und den zukünftigen Bewohnern einen Gefallen, da du dich ja noch in der baufase befindest, überdenke bitte noch mal die Größe deines Teches!! wenn du unbedingt Fische willst, mach Ihn viel größer! >> ich denke ab 2000l aufwärts kann man sich wirklich mit dem Gedanken an eine Fischhaltung beschäftigen.

Es gibt unzählige Beiträge auch Fachbeiträge, die sich diesem Thema annehmen. Bitte les doch noch ein bisschen bevor du dich festlegst.

gruß
Thomas


----------



## pesciolina (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Thomas.

danke dir für deine Antwort!
Nein nein, ich muß nicht unbedingt Fische in meinem Teichlein halten  
Wir haben uns für einen kleinen "Natur-Tümpel" entschieden.
Was sich dann unbedingt bei uns ansiedeln möchte,
ist herzlich willkommen, aber wir selbst setzen nichts dort rein.
Platz für einen größeren Teich haben wir nicht wirklich,
und ein AQ steht bei uns im Wohnzimmer.
Ja gut, auch "nur" 112l  

Meine Frage sollte auch keine Kritik an Chiara sein!
Ich habe mich eben nur ziemlich gewundert
(nach vielem herumlesen u. informieren),
wie die Fische dort den Winter überlebt haben.


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Lina,

auch von mir noch "Herzlich Willkommen" bei uns. 

Die letzten beiden Winter waren doch genau genommen keine.
Zumindest hier bei uns sind wir alle paar Jahre ganz andere Temperaturen (unter -20°C) gewohnt. Diesen Winter gab es kaum mal Frost-Temperaturen im Zehner-Bereich. Statt dessen wuchs das Unkraut im Winter wie dumm.

Bei vielen geht es mit den kleinen Teichen in den wärmeren Wintern gut. Oft sterben die Fische dann (wegen mangelhafter Wasserqualität) erst im zweiten oder dritten Frühjahr, während sie sonst bereits im Winter erfroren waren.
Mir sind einige Teichbesitzer bekannt, wo es jahrelang im Miniteich "gut" ging und in den strengen Wintern dann "Exitus". 

Ich persönlich finde das den Tieren gegenüber einfach nicht ganz fair.... dann soll sie lieber der __ Reiher holen. Das geht schneller und hat wenigstens noch einen Sinn.


----------

